

Ask HN: Know any solid but affordable freelance mobile developers? - mayava

I&#x27;m a designer looking for help implementing some simple app ideas. All the flows and UI are done and pixel perfect. Just checking in with the HN community to see if you have any recommendations for solid but affordable iOS and Android developers who speak great English and have built several stable apps in the past. Ideally looking for a rate around $100 &#x2F; hr or lower. Happy with remote &#x2F; overseas or with a firm or an individual, as long as they have good references and track records
======
phlipmode
Hey,

feel free to contact me. I am currently searching for a project, would be cool
to have a chat with you about yours. More details via mail or skype. just send
me a mail to " info (.at.) pd-ic (.dot.) com ". Feel free to send me your
contact over skype if you like, or i will reply via mail asap.

talk to you soon,

bye phlipmode

------
kissmd
you can try technicalcapital.eu

